# Orijen, acana, or blue buffalo?



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Im currently feeding my boy RC. The main reason i fed him rc was because he had loose stools from the old cheap dog food i fed him a while back and he seemed to have some sort of food allergy towards it. I switched to rc and realize now he is still scratching like crazy. So i did a lot of research on the 3 brands listed above, but still havent considered which to switch him to. BB is available at thr local petsmart, but i havent seen the other two. Thats why i need a second opinion.I also want something thatll help him put on a few pounds. What do you guys suggest?

P.s i know ive asked something similiar about dog food before but ive finally narrowed it down but i still need opinions from which of the 3 to choose.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go with Orijen or Acana over BB


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with Shade


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I feed both orijen and acana. Orijen LBP to my 9 month old and acana to my 4 year old. They've both done great on it. Titan is very active eats 4-5 cups a day.
Jasmine isn't very active and she eats 2 cups a day and could loose about 5lbs. 
Doggiefood.com always has free shipping over $49 and I get good coupons thru email. I normally can save $20-30 with the coupons if I buy a bag of each.
Never had an issue with a bad batch. Both dogs eat it up, they love it. 
However, my girls stool was a little loose on the wild prairie so we only buy the Pacifica and the ranch lands formula. Coats are nice and soft.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to feed Blue Buffalo and I never had any issues (this was 3-4 years ago) but they are having a lot of issues now so I would go with Acana or Orijen.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

If you compare the ingredients then orijien is the best. I switched my gsd from royal canine to orijien and noticed big improvement.


----------



## corey11331 (May 15, 2014)

I just switched Major to Fromm Four Star. He was on that garbage from Purina. I switched his food on Friday and today didn't mix any Purina. I did notice that he didn't chomp at his food and didn't eat it like it was going to run away. No runny or loose poops either.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there any way you could get sample bags of the Orijen and the Acana (personally I don't think BB is that great) and see how your dog tolerates them? I feed raw now, but I tried both Orijen and Acana, and they were a bit rich for Jedda, her stools were a little too soft. She did better on Fromm's and on Wellness Core grain-free. It can be hard to find the right food because each dog's digestive system can vary, but better quality ingredients and preparation are the way to go! Good luck!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Since your dog is scratching, definitely the Grain Free and Chicken free Champion foods as grains and chicken are some times the cause of itching.
*Acana Regionals* = Pacifica or Grasslands = no chicken (= 60%-65% meat and 35% to 40% vegetables/fruit) 
*Orijen* = Six Fish or Regional Red = no chicken. (80% meat and 20% vegetables/fruit) 

Orijen is the better of the two, as you can see above, but gives a lot of dogs diarrhea. So you may want to start out with Acana, get him regulated on that for a time and then if you feel you want the 80/20 benefit of the Orijen introduce it.

Wean your dog slowly on to all new foods/treats....take your time - 2 weeks or more. Gut upset is notorious when switching foods.

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BTW....type in your zip code here to see if there is a Pet Supply Plus or Doggie Boutique near you that carries it! 
Store Locator | Acana
Where to Buy | Orijen


----------

